# Watermelon Juice



## Soprono (19/1/16)

Hey Guys, 

Looking for a watermelon liquid ? I had a DIY juice I made myself with a bit of mint mixed into it and a buddied loved it. Im to busy (mostly lazy) to begint his again and was wondering if someone had something similar ? 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/1/16)

http://vaperite.co.za/product/vaperite-watermelon-e-liquid/


----------



## Soprono (19/1/16)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> http://vaperite.co.za/product/vaperite-watermelon-e-liquid/



You gonna kill my throat with 12mg haha. Any other MG coming into stock soon ??


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (19/1/16)

Unfortunately not. Although the flavour is awesome, we only brought in lower mg strengths of our best selling flavours and Watermelon is more of an acquired taste although it has started selling well in recent months.


----------



## huffnpuff (19/1/16)

Craft Vapour's Melon on the rocks.


----------



## Andre (19/1/16)

huffnpuff said:


> Craft Vapour's Melon on the rocks.


+1 on that. A great juice.


----------



## Soprono (19/1/16)

and 3mg awesome thanks for the heads up huffnpuff


----------



## Stosta (19/1/16)

Haven't tried it but....

http://www.vapeking.co.za/vape-elixir-plasma-juice-12mg-clone.html


----------



## Fogmachine (19/1/16)

Pink Mini from www.fogmachine.co.za


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

